# Who is on your list?



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This is just for fun, but do you have a "short list" of dogs that you would like to have a pup from some day? If so I would love to see it! Here is mine in no particular order:

Kinsky von Heidoff; 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=562333http://

Dodge Kiridesja 
ÖÖÈ®-Stud Dog-st_dodge1

Pike Del Lupo Nero
V (LGZS) Pike del Lupo Nero

Nick Del Lupo Nero
Nick del Lupo Nero

Drago Vom Patriot
V Drago vom Patriot

Nessie Vom Haus Ming
Nessie vom Haus Ming

I have a couple more as well but I would be interested to see who others like and are following with an interest in a future pup.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a very short list Rorie...there I'm done


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Sid Haus Pixner. Love our Sid daughter, but unfortunately she isn't going to turn out for breeding as we'd hoped. If we had the space for another dog we'd probably be looking for another Sid daughter. I'd also love to find the right Sid son to breed one of our girls too.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, mine "next" dog will not be a GSD! Because I'll be in my 50s when I get my next dog, I know I won't be as active and I won't be able to meet the needs of such a physically capable dog ... so my next dog will either be a great pyranese or a bernese mountain dog ... something less smart, and less physical LOL

With Kyleigh, I'm doing everything I ever wanted to do with a dog, and couldn't b/c of one health reason or another ... it's awesome to have a physically sound dog that can do anything you ask of it!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> Well, mine "next" dog will not be a GSD! Because *I'll be in my 50s* when I get my next dog, I know I won't be as active and I won't be able to meet the needs of such a physically capable dog ... so my next dog will either be a great pyranese or a bernese mountain dog ... something less smart, and less physical LOL
> 
> With Kyleigh, I'm doing everything I ever wanted to do with a dog, and couldn't b/c of one health reason or another ... it's awesome to have a physically sound dog that can do anything you ask of it!


50s is not old!!! Come on now!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Not old, but older than I am now, and I'm pretty sure I won't be up to 4-hour hikes and dog sledding in my 50s!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> Sid Haus Pixner. Love our Sid daughter, but unfortunately she isn't going to turn out for breeding as we'd hoped. If we had the space for another dog we'd probably be looking for another Sid daughter. I'd also love to find the right Sid son to breed one of our girls too.


Yes, i love Sid too! I think that is why I love Kinsky v. Hiedoff so much!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Geesh, Kyleigh. I'm 50 and can't see myself with any other breed. I just got back from tracking 3 dogs. 

Kinsky is more of his mother's type than his father's type. 

There is a Sid son standing in Washington at the moment. Color could be better, but very low ZW. His dam is a full sister to the mother of Ike Donauvorstadt who is currently standing in TX. 

Outlaw vom Leipheimer Moor - working-dog.eu


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Right now I am wanting a puppy out of my own female, Deja. 

Dejavu zu Treuen Händen - working-dog.eu


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Kyleigh said:


> Well, mine "next" dog will not be a GSD! Because I'll be in my 50s when I get my next dog, I know I won't be as active and I won't be able to meet the needs of such a physically capable dog ... so my next dog will either be a great pyranese or a bernese mountain dog ... something less smart, and less physical LOL
> 
> With Kyleigh, I'm doing everything I ever wanted to do with a dog, and couldn't b/c of one health reason or another ... it's awesome to have a physically sound dog that can do anything you ask of it!


Love Berners -they are clowns-fun dogs


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm actually currently trying to convince my girlfriend to get a puppy out of Nero del Lupo Nero and a friend of mine's female. Breeding took place this week so I have 4 months to work on it...

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Geesh, Kyleigh. I'm 50 and can't see myself with any other breed. I just got back from tracking 3 dogs.
> 
> Kinsky is more of his mother's type than his father's type.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool. This is one of the reasons I started this thread; to learn about other dogs out there to keep an eye on.

As for Kinsky, he is one tough cookie, Here is a video that I posted before;


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

That is why I like Sid. Produces well for males and females....


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

It would be helpful if i spelled his name right. Kinski not Kinsky.

SG Kinski vom Heidhof


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LOL I knew who you meant.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I'm actually currently trying to convince my girlfriend to get a puppy out of Nero del Lupo Nero and a friend of mine's female. Breeding took place this week so I have 4 months to work on it...
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!


The n litter Del lupo Nero seems to be hot all the way around.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh geez! Too many dogs to list. My net keeps getting wider isntead of narrower  I will never be able to get a puppy from all the dogs I'm interested in.

But I have to say as many dogs as I find that I'd like a puppy from, my list of dogs I wouldn't touch with a 10-foot pole is ever increasing! Although PAIRINGS are always the key......get the wrong combo and even if it's a dog I'm dying to have a puppy from I wouldn't want it.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The only dog I can really think of right now is this guy.

SG Esko vom Klammeck


----------



## fineline (Feb 4, 2014)

Just as a bit of fun my faves are:

Sires:
Nick vom heiligenbosch
Drago vom patriot
pike del lupo nero
nick del lupo nero
manus tiekerhook
kai vongalanberg
Zico von der Adelegg
hank vom weinbergblick
ingro vom rudingen
yoschy

Dams:
taila tiekerhook
carlsbro quinta
Curie Galan Nalag

The above is simply because of them as individuals AND their lines. There is more but it may go on forever. I would love a dog related to the above. Hopefully obtaining one later this year.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a new one that I am interested in. Might go down to GA and watch him work this year;
Cain von Frankonia


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Is that the one that Ray is handling?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Is that the one that Ray is handling?


Yes.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> so my next dog will either be a great pyranese or a bernese mountain dog ... something less smart, and less physical LOL


 Are you kidding?? Great Pyrenees are smarter than you think. They aren't as biddable or trainable as GSDs, but man are they clever dogs, problem-solvers. They have a tendency to escape under/over fences and roam at will, and they bark. A LOT. I don't know much about Berners but I've only groomed a couple, and neither was a particularly pleasant experience.


----------

